# blue/green



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 26, 2012)

I am considering buying points in blue/green.  I was looking at Wyndham and decided to look at blue/green and they seem to be more reasonable, at least for my wife and I at this time.  This will be our first TS so it seems to be a good way to "dip our toe in the water" so to speak.  Can anyone give me good/bad experiences with this system?


----------



## learnalot (Jun 26, 2012)

susquehannaretriever said:


> I am considering buying points in blue/green.  I was looking at Wyndham and decided to look at blue/green and they seem to be more reasonable, at least for my wife and I at this time.  This will be our first TS so it seems to be a good way to "dip our toe in the water" so to speak.  Can anyone give me good/bad experiences with this system?



We don't own Bluegreen so I can't give you much insight, but I will tell you that if you spell it "Bluegreen" instead of the way you did in your query, you should be able to search within this thread and find a lot of information.  There is also an outside forum dedicated to Bluegreen, which you will run across in your reading, I'm sure.  Happy research


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 26, 2012)

When deciding on which "mini-system" (Bluegreen, Wyndham, etc.) to buy, be sure to study the resort list (the map of resorts) of each respective system.  Then, buy in the system that has the resorts, that you want to use.


----------



## geekette (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm a happy Bluegreen owner for a dozen years or so now.

The resorts that they own and manage are of consistent quality. I can't say 5*, and some say less nice than Wyndham (never been in one of those), but at least 3-4*.  The portfolio of resorts is always increasing, and your points are good at all of them.

BG has bonus time, where you can use cash instead of points, and it can be a really good deal, I think studio is $59/night?  That's good at every location if you buy in as a charter owner vs resale (which would get you bonus time at That resort only).

BG mgmt cares about us and listens to our feedback.  They don't nickel and dime us and when they make a new rule or rule change, it is to benefit the largest number of owners possible (altho so many times a person can see a change as punitive!)

The reservationists are AWESOME as I have had them do some rather intensive fishing expeditions with me.  But we also have online booking.  

Depending on how/what you buy, you can get Preferred Benefits that may or may not be of interest to you, or just get the points only.  There is no difficulty in using the points - each resort has a season  / unit size grid so you can easily see how many points to go here or there.  2 night minimum, holidays require 3 nights.  If you don't use all of your points in the first year, you can pay to roll them over to use for another year.  The caveat is that in the second year they are only good for Red, Blue and White time (still plenty of resorts offering a lot of availability in those time periods).

Please feel free to ask about any specific things of interest to you.  BluegreenOnline.com will show you the map of resorts to get you started.


ps.   there is no Bluegreen forum here, you'll have to go to timeshareforums.com or the Yahoo Group for Bluegreen


----------



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks to all; as usual good info.  Geekette, I will def. take you up on your offer to ask further questions.  Learning alot but still my head is somewhat spinning w/ all the info.  Jeff


----------



## chriskre (Jun 27, 2012)

I own a fixed week in the BG system so no experience with points but will say that the reservations department is very easy to work with.  
I've stayed in several BG's over the years and find that the ones I've stayed in have all been just as nice as any Wyndham I've stayed in except maybe for the Presidential units.  They offer some unique locations like Hershey, Charleston, Surfside and I'm sure other places.  If I had more room in my TS portfolio, I'd add BG points as well.


----------



## susquehannaretriever (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess I am confused...I was under the impression that BG was a points only system.  How do you own a fixed week in BG?  Just curious, thanks.



chriskre said:


> I own a fixed week in the BG system so no experience with points but will say that the reservations department is very easy to work with.
> I've stayed in several BG's over the years and find that the ones I've stayed in have all been just as nice as any Wyndham I've stayed in except maybe for the Presidential units.  They offer some unique locations like Hershey, Charleston, Surfside and I'm sure other places.  If I had more room in my TS portfolio, I'd add BG points as well.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 27, 2012)

Some of the resorts have a pre-Bluegreen life, during which time weeks were sold.  Remember Bluegreen is a management company as well as a developer, and not every resort that is Bluegreen now was always Bluegreen.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 27, 2012)

susquehannaretriever said:


> I guess I am confused...I was under the impression that BG was a points only system.  How do you own a fixed week in BG?  Just curious, thanks.



One example, Club la Pension in New Orleans

John  Santopadre assembled the buildings that are now known as club La Pension and made it into a timeshare property. All the weeks were sold as floating weeks except for six (I think) that were sold as special event weeks. Mr Santopadre didnt sell the ground floor, street level  units which he reserved  for commercial use

After Santropadre died, his family sold the unsold timeshares and the commercial units and the management agreement to Bluegreen. They are selling their units within the bluegreen point system....So there are two ownership groups here, the old weeks owners like me, and the new points owners...

As a point of interest John Santopadre also developed the Avenue Plaza Resort as a timeshare and his family sold their interests there too. Wyndham is now the manager at Avenue Plaza. The Mr John of "Mr John's Steak House" at Avenue Plaza is John Santopadre

Club La Pension is not the only resort that has a "mixed" ownership Christmas Mountain, also a Blue Green property has fixed and floating weeks as well as Blue Green points


----------



## smithiekid (Jun 27, 2012)

Ron,

so does The Fountains in Orlando  "weeks" owners are Oasis lakes at The Fountains (the original 2 buildings ,3 and 4) built by  airtours


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2012)

susquehannaretriever said:


> I guess I am confused...I was under the impression that BG was a points only system.  How do you own a fixed week in BG?  Just curious, thanks.



Well actually I mis-stated.  I actually own a CMV UDI of floating weeks.
It pre-dates BG.  I'm not sure who the original developer was but today the resort is a BG resort and managed by BG.   I acquired it resale as a foreclosure.


----------

